# ترتيلة لما يسوع بيدعيك



## zoha (22 مارس 2007)

_*بتمنى انو تعجبكوا انا كتير بخب هاي الترتيلة *_

:ura1: 

لما يسوع بيدعيك

لبي نداءه علاطول

بأحلا ليقاء بلاقيك

تيصير فرحك عطول

لا تخاف كل قلبك تعطيه

السما هدية عم يعطيك

كل لحظة بيندهلك بقول

إنت كمان فيك تكون قديس 



يسوع حاضر عم يحكيك

هيدي فرصة حلوه كتير

خلي حبه يكبر فيك

لا تخاف كل قلبك تعطيه

السما هدية عم يعطيك

كل لحظة بيندهلك بقول

إنت كمان فيك تكون قديس 



يسوع إلك أحلا رفيق

تمشي معو في الحياة

هو الهدف والطريق

هو بيعطيك الحياة

لا تخاف كل قلبك تعطيه

السما هدية عم يعطيك

كل لحظة بيندهلك بقول

إنت كمان فيك تكون قديس 



إنت إبنو لله

ما تنسى هالحقيقة

عطاك الدنية كلا

إنت أجمل خليقة

لا تخاف كل قلبك تعطيه

السما هدية عم يعطيك

كل لحظة بيندهلك بقول

إنت كمان فيك تكون قديس 





لما يسوع بيدعيك

لبي نداءه علاطول

بأحلا ليقاء بلاقيك

تيصير فرحك عطول

لا تخاف كل قلبك تعطيه

السما هدية عم يعطيك

كل لحظة بيندهلك بقول

إنت كمان فيك تكون قديس 

لما يسوع بيدعيك

لبي نداءه علاطول

بأحلا ليقاء بلاقيك

تيصير فرحك عطول

لا تخاف كل قلبك تعطيه

السما هدية عم يعطيك

كل لحظة بيندهلك بقول

إنت كمان فيك تكون قديس 

http://www.jesusmajoie.org/downloads/song_ram/lamma_yasou3_byed3ik.ram


----------



## zoha (22 مارس 2007)

_*بتمنى انو تعجبكوا انا كتير بخب هاي الترتيلة *_

:ura1: 

لما يسوع بيدعيك

لبي نداءه علاطول

بأحلا ليقاء بلاقيك

تيصير فرحك عطول

لا تخاف كل قلبك تعطيه

السما هدية عم يعطيك

كل لحظة بيندهلك بقول

إنت كمان فيك تكون قديس 



يسوع حاضر عم يحكيك

هيدي فرصة حلوه كتير

خلي حبه يكبر فيك

لا تخاف كل قلبك تعطيه

السما هدية عم يعطيك

كل لحظة بيندهلك بقول

إنت كمان فيك تكون قديس 



يسوع إلك أحلا رفيق

تمشي معو في الحياة

هو الهدف والطريق

هو بيعطيك الحياة

لا تخاف كل قلبك تعطيه

السما هدية عم يعطيك

كل لحظة بيندهلك بقول

إنت كمان فيك تكون قديس 



إنت إبنو لله

ما تنسى هالحقيقة

عطاك الدنية كلا

إنت أجمل خليقة

لا تخاف كل قلبك تعطيه

السما هدية عم يعطيك

كل لحظة بيندهلك بقول

إنت كمان فيك تكون قديس 





لما يسوع بيدعيك

لبي نداءه علاطول

بأحلا ليقاء بلاقيك

تيصير فرحك عطول

لا تخاف كل قلبك تعطيه

السما هدية عم يعطيك

كل لحظة بيندهلك بقول

إنت كمان فيك تكون قديس 

لما يسوع بيدعيك

لبي نداءه علاطول

بأحلا ليقاء بلاقيك

تيصير فرحك عطول

لا تخاف كل قلبك تعطيه

السما هدية عم يعطيك

كل لحظة بيندهلك بقول

إنت كمان فيك تكون قديس 

http://www.jesusmajoie.org/downloads/song_ram/lamma_yasou3_byed3ik.ram


----------



## shadyos (28 مارس 2007)

ترنيمة جميلة 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## vevoo (2 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: ترتيلة لما يسوع بيدعيك*

*شكرا كتييييييييير على الترنيمة دى وانا بحب نزار فارس خالص ولو عندك ترانيم فيديو ليه هاكون مبسوطه جدا وخصوصا ترنيمة انا هو العبد*
*god Bless You*


----------



## merola (6 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: ترتيلة لما يسوع بيدعيك*

حلوووووووووووووووة اووووووووووى زهااااااااااااااااا


----------

